# How unsafe is this?



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

I've been looking around for small 1-2 gallon glass bowls and I found some for a good price. The only problem is, they are at a craft store. 
I was wondering if it would be a problem to use something bought at a craft store.
If it needs to be deep cleaned, I can use some bleach, rinse A TON, and set it out in the sun for a couple of days.
Also, I was wondering if I could use pebbles, rocks, the like from a craft store as well. I could boil them or bleach them, rinse, and set out in the sun for a couple of days as well.

I just want to know the risks involved, if there are any. Thanks!


----------



## mags2313 (Nov 25, 2008)

Um. I really don't think you're supposed to use anything that isn't purchased from a pet store or a fish store. 

Google it and find out.


----------



## Red Betta (May 14, 2009)

I don't think it would be that bad, the only thing is to make sure that it could hold the water without breaking, because if it broke that would be quite bad.


----------



## IonBaller07 (Mar 29, 2009)

The bowls should be fine just rinse them, for the most part glass is glass. I dont know if I would get the gravel though because they might be painted or something.


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

They are designed to hold water, but that is understandable.
The rocks are actually regular river rocks. I didn't think about them being painted though.
Thanks for the help, even if it's conflicting. lol.


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

Anyone else want to contribute with their input?


----------



## dr2b (May 31, 2009)

I would think it would be fine. I mean glass is glass. But I'd probably not use the pebbles or rocks from the craft store. Like it was said before, I'd be afraid they were painted or something.


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

Thanks again for the help. I'm still going back and forth with the idea. I'm thinking about getting it for Spike. Something bigger then what he has now, just not too big so he won't feel secure.
There are other ideas I have for it as well. I wish my hubby would be on board more with my fish enthusiasm!


----------



## jonnylaw37 (May 23, 2009)

I agree with Ion. The glass bowl should be fine, but I would stay away from the rocks.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I used vases from a craft store before with no problem. My first 2 bettas were housed in those vases. I also used glass rocks and glass votives from a craft store and never had any problem.


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

Oh cool thanks! I've read around online about (what I could find anyway) and a lot of people have suggested picking up these items at craft stores to keep the costs down when owning a fish.


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

Its fine if you rinse it..


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I put my first betta in a vase from a craft store. I got glass gems from there, also. That year, everything I got for my fish, including the fish, cost me under $20.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Dont bleach the rocks. Just boil them


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

I was thinking about just boiling/rinsing everything in boiling water if I did decide to get them.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I just rinsed my stuff in hot water.


----------



## Ilovemyshiny (Jun 14, 2009)

i just rinse in hot water...im a firm believer in NEVER USE BLEACH...it just doesnt seem safe, i dont think i would like to drink out of a cup i bleached.


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

I know right! Well, you do know you can use bleach on kids toys and baby bottles right? I'm assuming it's relatively safe if rinsed and dried out completely.

I won't use the bleach though, that does scare me to use in general anyways!


----------



## dr2b (May 31, 2009)

We have bleached our cups and pitchers that tea stains. As long as you rinse them really really well and wash them with dish detergent and rinse some more it's perfectly fine. And honestly...even if there is a trace of it left - that little bit of a trace isn't going to do much to you. Now a fish...well that might be another story.

So did you decide to buy the bowls and rocks?


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

I'm deciding tomorrow. I'll be making a trip to that area and I wanted to check them over one more time.


----------



## mags2313 (Nov 25, 2008)

Substrate and gravel made specifically for fish will not pose any problems or doubts...
You do need to rinse substrate well before you use it, but you can be certain there are no dyes or paints or who knows what you might find in some rocks from a craft store.

Have Fun!!


----------

